# Drain is out, still waiting on biopsy results



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Free of the drain now! :chili::chili::chili::chili:A couple days of gauze pads and ice packs but now I can wear more comfortable clothes... Had on baggy old shirts and sweats..I went out one for pizza with Al but it was a hassle worrying.. Still waiting on biopsy results...
Glad they took it out today, we're having a security system being installed tomorrow...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Michelle. I am keeping watch with you from across the big pond! Keep that chin up and let us know when you hear something. I know whatever the results that you will face them head-on, but I so, so hope that it is a good report!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better each day and that your results will be great!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this, hope it's not inapropriate, but on topic... it made me laugh and we all need laughs!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0096061138.151482.322626531138&type=1&theater


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad you are feeling better and we have all paws crossed for a happy ending. You picture made me laugh!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck, I hope the results are good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thinking of you and prayers for good results!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So happy for you that the drain is out. Praying for good results with the biopsy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for good results!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I just saw this, hope it's not inapropriate, but on topic... it made me laugh and we all need laughs!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0096061138.151482.322626531138&type=1&theater


lol! michelle, your outlook is amazing. Hope you feel better day by day! Hugs to you!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Vibes for good biopsy results and continued good healing--and spirits! 

(I thought, "eeuw, nooooo" when I saw the picture until I saw you were the one who posted it.  )


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thinking of you and hope all turns out well, hugs!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending you my warmest wishes & thoughts for a good result.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I know how those drains feel. I had 5 at one time not too long ago. It's such a relief when they come out. Praying for negative biopsy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:

:wub::wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle, I am starting to think of you as Wonder Woman!! I am really wishing hard that all will be clear free!!!! Hugs to you and all of your fluffs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thinking of you and praying for good results.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I had 4, what a PITA. Hope all goes well!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> I had 4, what a PITA. Hope all goes well!


PITA I love that!!!
I had two put they took that one out in recovery and left just the one... I'd hate dealing with more than one..
I'm such a wimp...:blush:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - checking in to see if you had results yet. Sending great big (((HUGS)))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sending more good vibes, hugs and licks (those are from Jodi)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The wait is making me crazy (crazier Lol) Last time they got results back fast on bad news so hoping the longer it takes means good news...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - checking in to see if you had results yet. Sending great big (((HUGS)))



You had your "squish" today too didn't you? Hope you have good results... Funny I never used to sweat it, just go , get squished and then go out to dinner...:blush:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The biopsy I had which came back fine took a week. And yes, the wait is awful. I was sore for a very long time! I swear I still feel a twinge where they put a tag in you. How long has it been? STill thinking of you and paws are crossed.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad you got it out and I'm praying for good results. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper and I are saying a prayer that you receive good results. Waiting is awful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> You had your "squish" today too didn't you? Hope you have good results... Funny I never used to sweat it, just go , get squished and then go out to dinner...:blush:


Yup, and I have such huge tracts of land to squish (NOT). I used to go to a place where they read them right away but this place takes a day or so. Hoping for the best and I'm still sore. Blaming it on the new machine and thinking an Advil will be a good call tonight. Hoping you get good news, Michelle. :smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know what to say....but that I hope with all my heart that your results will be good news!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> The biopsy I had which came back fine took a week. And yes, the wait is awful. I was sore for a very long time! I swear I still feel a twinge where they put a tag in you. How long has it been? STill thinking of you and paws are crossed.


Just had it done Thursday, they were still sore from the mammo gram, it's bruised pretty good yet, I bet you can feel the tag... it's a foreign body.. 
Still a little seepage from where they pulled out the drain but not bad...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Yup, and I have such huge tracts of land to squish (NOT). I used to go to a place where they read them right away but this place takes a day or so. Hoping for the best and I'm still sore. Blaming it on the new machine and thinking an Advil will be a good call tonight. Hoping you get good news, Michelle. :smootch:


Did they use the new 3-D machine,I think it squishes more,the tech told me it does. I thought it was odd, that I hurt for a week after,when usually it's barely noticeable the next day...
I bet if men had to go through this..."mannogram" :faint: they'd come up with something less painful..:HistericalSmiley:
Advil and an ice pack for me... icing is preferable to me than pain pills,they have a script for a painkiller, I took one the first couple days, made me sleep. After that , just ice packs and Advil...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oops. I sure made a big boo boo. :brownbag: I meant to say that you results will be good.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Did they use the new 3-D machine,I think it squishes more,the tech told me it does. I thought it was odd, that I hurt for a week after,when usually it's barely noticeable the next day...
> I bet if men had to go through this..."mannogram" :faint: they'd come up with something less painful..:HistericalSmiley:
> Advil and an ice pack for me... icing is preferable to me than pain pills,they have a script for a painkiller, I took one the first couple days, made me sleep. After that , just ice packs and Advil...


Maybe that's what the new machine is. Still very tender today. This never happens. Give me back the old machine!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They used the 3 D on me and it didn't hurt - I think it is some of the techs that do it that are the problem. - it was the biopsy part that did!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Maybe that's what the new machine is. Still very tender today. This never happens. Give me back the old machine!!


I wondered too since usually I'm not even tender the next day but this time it was tender for a week..
Good thing I was still numb, 
after surgery since they did a mammogram afterwards to check placement of tags... sadists!:w00t:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crossing everything for you :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying for you Michelle!!!! rayer:rayer:rayer::Flowers 2::grouphug:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Just thinking of you today. Sending all my prayers and healing energy.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Michelle -- still sending lots of prayers your way. I know how hard the waiting is. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, thinking of you and praying you receive good news.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thinking of you today....sending prayers and hugs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Had to pull teeth to get preliminary results but sounds good.
Finally got back to me, she said doc has to interpret but it said at the bottom "negative for any invasive carcinoma. Probably means no cancer!!!!! I'm so relieved since I've had two types of cancer in my life... Osteogenic sarcoma and melanoma....As long as it's not DCIS ductal non invasive, which she didn't see anything on report. means I'm clean!! :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yippee!!! So glad to hear this.  :chili::chili:


----------

